# Load data for .300 RUM using 210 VLD w/RL25 and/or Retumbo?



## indiansummer (Jan 15, 2008)

Getting ready to start from the ground up. I know what bullet I want to start with and I'll try these 2 powders for now. Anyone tried these that would be kind enough to post or PM me the data I'd sure appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Check your PM box.
For my results with 180 grain bullets.


----------

